# Duracraft Drill Press? Good or junk!



## txgladiators (Aug 12, 2020)

You guys saved me from purchasing a discontinued Carolina Bandsaw and I ended buying a used Craftsman Bandsaw instead for $90. Good choice. 
Once more... has anyone heard of this model? Or is it junk? Originally, offered at $300 and got him down to $100 cash. 

Duracraft 1979. 3/4 HP model dp1214

Thanks 

Seems a little rusty.


----------



## txgladiators (Aug 12, 2020)

Pics


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i have a near identical one to that, except my table adjust is a crank instead of a wheel. i love mine. solid. i replaced the chuck with a jacobs 14n years ago for a truer runout. 

mine is about that vintage... paid $185 if i remember


----------



## bargoon (Apr 20, 2016)

Like TimPa I have one that is very similiar under the brand name of Brico. I've had it for about 20 years and made a woodworking friendly table for it. Had to make a few adjustments but overall been good to me as hobbyist woodworker. 
Brian


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Apparently cheap, but servicable ....*

This forum had some good things to say about Duracraft drill presses:
https://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=235295


Probably in your case a decent machine for the $100.00 Typically the arbor bearings get worn from lateral side forces OR the quill return 

spring breaks and they are hard to replace with identical parts. FYI 

Probably some time spent cleaning it and it would look like new again?


----------

